# Need a critique and advice on these ND does



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Someone nearby is drastically reducing their ND herd to make the move to breeding La Manchas. I've already planned to stop by Friday to see what she's got in person but I would like some thoughts on their conformations.

The 1st is Wildfire. The second is Allie. The third is Mandy. And the fourth is Zoe. 

I think of all of them Wildfire is my favorite, not only because of her color but I think her top line isn't as steep as the others. But I would love to hear what other people think.  I'm also sorry that the pics are small.. They're the best I've got though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not good at conformation but they all are very pretty.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm not good at conformation but they all are very pretty.


Yea I think they all look very nice!  And the people that own them run a licensed dairy so they all produce a lot of milk and have good milking lines.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally....if it were me getting a couple does, I'd go with Mandy and Zoe 
Both have really nice top lines, as well as good length... the only one that I see with these pics that has a steep rump is Allie and Wildfire appears to have a weak chine. Besides how they look, I'd also want to see and feel their udders


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I agree with Liz. And I think Zoe's is the best top line of all of them, but it is hard to tell since none of them are properly set up.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I think when I go see them I will definitely have to look closer at their top lines. The only big decision making problem I have is supposedly of all them Wildfire and Allie are the highest milk producers. Go figure the two with the less fabulous conformation have that. 

I'm wondering if it's better to get one with less than favorable conformation and great milking lines. Or ones with decent conformation and not so decent milk production. I want to breed for show quality but it's also important to my mother that we have a few good milkers around here.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

well, I think "no so decent milk production" has to be defined - e.g. one cup difference vs. one quart difference...... if there's not TOO much of a difference, i'd personally go with better conformation.... up to you with what you want in your herd.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> well, I think "no so decent milk production" has to be defined - e.g. one cup difference vs. one quart difference...... if there's not TOO much of a difference, i'd personally go with better conformation.... up to you with what you want in your herd.


You do bring up a good point! I guess I wasn't thinking about it quite like that but if theres not a huge difference better conformation is a smarter way to go.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i agree with above although i think wild fire is very flashy and i'd like to see her set up (secretly i'd buy her if there are no glaring faults.). Allie has a very steep rump but she appears to be very young and may flatten out with age most babies do!!. mandy appears weak in the pasterns but that may be the picture if not skip her as pasterns have to hold her up for life, i would rather have a slightly steep rump than weak pasterns.. i'd like to see zoe a liitle smoother in the chine area i think both zoe and mandy are over conditioned. i would buy them all and breed them to a really long level buck and see what you get. if you have to choose take wildfire and zoe. i hope you can get them all for a good deal.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Allie is still kind of young, but I'm not sure how much more she will flatten out because she's already 3. She was born in 2010. I think no matter which one I choose I will need a good buck to flatten them out. I think I may just go see them in person and see if I can make the owner a package deal. If I can get them for a decent price than I can always see what they produce.. hmm, decisions decisions


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think seeing them in person would help.

they all look like lovely girls. couldn't go wrong to go with all of them (for the right price of course.....) hehe

btw, Zoe has a great goatee that I want to braid....


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol! Your right she is rocking quite the qoatee!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I never thought girl goats grew goatees before. my two girls, one is 1.5yrs and the other is 2 or so are growing these little goatees, and i'm obsessed with them! they're just so darn cute!!!! and they're short and a little curly, so I curl them around. hehe.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I used to think the same thing, but my 2 year old doe has a thin little white goatie. I think they look cute on the girls! Lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

How many are you buying? If you are only buying one look for the one with the best confirmation/milk production. If you are buying two, I would buy Wildfire and one of the ones with great confirmation, unless their milk production is very low, in that case confirmation isn't good for much. 
You like Wildfire, you will end up kicking yourself if you don't get her, she has good milk production and you will be the one looking at this goat every day, might as well have one you like looking at and think is pretty.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm thinking I might get 3 goats from her. Two does and possibly a buck.. The person who's buck I was going to take my girls to for servicing is having to go back to school in addition to working already long hours and we've been having a hard time meeting to just get a tattoo done on a doeling I got from her. She's super nice, has become a good friend, and knows so much about goats and stuff but I bought that doeling in July and here we are in September... 

I already planned on getting a really nicely bred buckling, in fact I have a deposit on one, but he was born in August so I can't count on him getting the job done..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Personally, I like wildfire the best. I do not like the fourth ones topline at all.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I really feel like I'm going to end up at least getting her :GAAH:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

well, if you like her, get her! she's very flashy!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I know right! I will post pics of what we end up with. I'm super excited to go look at them, I just wish it was friday already!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm excited to see what you get!!! they're all cute!!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Soooo, just to update everyone I ended up driving off with 5 goats. We said 2 does and just decided on 3 and got a buck and his whether buddy.  

I will post separate pics of everybody once they get settled and I can take some! I'm still so excited!


----------

